# Add Hand Tag to Item with Collar Label



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it legally permissible to add a hang tag to an item that already has a collar label tag? I have a customer who wants to add his logo/ business information (he's trying to develop a brand) on a hang tag to sweatshirts that have a name brand on them. It seems like permissible would be needed from the brand because of the association??? Thanks!


----------

